# Tagging a Commuter Train in Moscow



## Permafrost (Jan 30, 2013)

http://rt.com/news/hooligan-stop-train-graffiti-116/
(includes a short video)

Like something out of the Wild West, a gang of Moscow youngsters held up a suburban train, but rather than rob the passengers they tagged it with graffiti.

Police say the commuter train made a regular stop at a station on its way to Moscow when seventy masked youngsters rushed inside eight cars and pulled the emergency brakes. The bandits spent twenty minutes spray painting the paralyzed train inside and out.

“The passengers were afraid of them and chose just to sit and wait. When a train driver asked them what the heck they were doing, they impudently told him to be quiet,” witness Sergey Khnykin said.
The vandals disappeared as quickly as they came, and well before the police arrived, leaving behind shocked passengers and frustrated railway staff.

Russian Railroads estimates 17 thousand dollars in damage was done during the aerosol assault. The company says the annual damage from hooligans who break windows and scrawl graffiti on cars is around $2 million.

Police have begun an investigation to uncover the culprits.


----------



## kokomojoe (Jan 31, 2013)

That's some insane shit.


----------



## slackHaddock (Jan 31, 2013)

That's a wily-ass crew! I can't even get a couple of friends together to go skateboard let alone plan a temporary spray paint attack.


----------



## keg (Jan 31, 2013)

WE did that shit in Shinjuku couple years ago.The kids that got caught got 3 months and had to pay plenty money.But my tag was on the news in Japan for the second time.(first time I tagged a police station)


----------



## schmutz (Jan 31, 2013)

That's crazy. I am sure things have changed ALOT since I was in Moscow (93-94) but back then there were cops crawling all over the trains. It would have to take some amazing Chutzpah to pull that off in Russia


----------

